# A Maltese...no a Westie!!!!



## theboyz

We just got our new rescue for us to foster. 
Our rescue group thinks anything white and small is a Maltese.
Lola arrives today at our house and Bob and I are just cracking up....no Maltese but a very tiny Westie.
Lola was almost put down by Animal Control :angry:!!!!!
What a good girl she is....sweet and loving.
2 years old (Vet guesses) and not spayed. As we were washing her we could tell she has had puppies. She had been running for a long time and very thin. She will be spayed soon and no doubt make someone a wonderful, wonderful addition to their home.

We will start working on potty training and manners....have just been reading about the Westie personality and they are very smart and loving.

We will post some pic's later.


----------



## Cosy

Awww. I bet she's sweet. Maybe she's part malt and part westie?


----------



## theboyz

Here are some pics of Lola.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

She's an adorable Westie!


----------



## revakb2

Lola sure looks like a Westie. She is just adorable. I can't believe they were ready to put her down. She should have no problem getting a great home. Keep us UTD.


----------



## plenty pets 20

theboyz said:


> Here are some pics of Lola.
> 
> View attachment 85602
> 
> 
> View attachment 85603
> 
> 
> View attachment 85604


 
Lola is a cutie and guess its good she was miss named on the breed. So glad you have her. Thanks


----------



## Toby's Mom

Awww...what a sweetie. She reminds me of the Westie that does the Cesar dog food commercials.


----------



## mysugarbears

Lola is a cutie, i'm glad that they thought she was a maltese. That little girl shouldn't have a problem finding a home. Thank you for all you do. :wub:


----------



## Morkie4

Lola looks in pretty good shape and she is small for a Westie!!! What do the boys think about having a "lady" around the house????? I am sure you won't be fostering her for very long.........she is a cutie!!!! :wub: Thanks for taking her in and caring for her!:aktion033:


----------



## theboyz

Lola looks healthier than she really is. Very thin, you can feel all of her spine and ribs. She was just crazy to get her food poor thing. We have to be careful not to let her eat to much tonight.
Boyz are not happy as Lola has soooo much playful energy and goes running around them and grabs at their ears.....not good!!!!
We will be working on that tomorrow.

They shaved her down before we got her as she was full of matts and dirt.
We gave her a bath ( our first thing done when a rescue comes into our house) and used the blow dryer on her and she was fine.
All around good little girl!!


----------



## Purple-peep

Oh I had a Westie for 16 years! She was the best girl. My mom who's retired and lives alone, would LOVE this girl!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

Awww what a little beauty Lola is! I am so glad she ended up with you. I hope she finds her furever home real soon.


----------



## cindy6755

What a cute little girl, you won't have her long


----------



## KAG

Aww, Marsha. What a little doll baby. You guys are the best.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

What a sweet little one, I love westies! You guys are the best!! Thanks for taking care of this little girl.


----------



## Tina

She is a very pretty westie. Glad you have her.


----------



## I found nemo

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> What a sweet little one, I love westies! You guys are the best!! Thanks for taking care of this little girl.


Your so right, they are the best!

Beautiful she is , Marsha :wub: Hope a home is waiting soon.
Sending lots of love :wub:


----------



## jodublin

very cute ,my daughter has a westi he's name is Boomerang ,
she found him oneday ,handed him back to the owners but he kept 
returning to her door step ,this happened 4 times ,in the end they gave him to her
re the name .


----------



## EmmasMommy

I believe LucyNPets had westies for years perhaps she could give you some tips. I can not imagine her owner just surrendering her? Was she found on the street? Make sure they check her with multiple wands for a micro-chip. When I took Mimi to get chipped ( at animal control) they also checked my Emma...............it took 4 wands before they located the chip ( that i knew was implanted) 

Too many lost dogs get separated from their owners ( ie stolen, etc) If the rescue group was calling her a Maltese they wouldn't be exploring the missing/lost Westies listed.

Best of luck with getting her a great home.


----------



## EmmasMommy

I know that maybe all Westies llook alike may not be true( just like all Malts) But this lost Westie sure looks like your new rescue? Could she have been stolen and taveled a great distance ? Or is that only in the movies?

Lost West Highland White Terrier in Corona CA - Fido Finder®


----------



## theboyz

Thanks Cat. This tiny girl had been roaming the streets and woods. AC got her and they placed her, she came back because the people said she was not potty trained. Well they were wrong....she sure is. Have not had one accident.
Our Vet that does the exam on incoming rescues has several wands and all showed no chip.
She is somewhat aggressive to our boys but we are working on that. Super sweet and cuddly, smart and playful and adores Bob and I. Will make an older couple with no other dogs a super wonderful companion.


----------



## Carole

Finding a sweet Westie:wub: in my yard a decade ago and getting her back to her owner....sent me on the search to learn about them...and on my way I found the Maltese. :wub: Westie's will always be one of my three favorite breeds.

*First Place*
Maltese

*Second Place*
Westies and Shih-tzu


----------



## pinkpixie1588

She's a cutie! Westies were in the running for my breed of choice, but decided they were probably a little bit too high energy for me. They are absolutely adorable, though, and they just LOOK happy all the time!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

aww lola is a cutie .


----------



## fach

theboyz said:


> Here are some pics of Lola.
> 
> View attachment 85602
> 
> 
> View attachment 85603
> 
> 
> View attachment 85604


She's a cutie! A skinny cutie!!


----------



## bellasmummy

aww what a cutie!


----------



## theboyz

Just picked up our sweet little Lola from the Vet. Spayed this morning.
She is sound asleep in her bed with her big pink monkey beside her.


----------



## drclee

Awww...thank you for taking good care of her. Too bad you're so far away - a co worker of mine just lost their westie last year (due to old age). They'd probably fall in love with her. And they fit the tab - older with no children.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

she is 100% adorable!!! I love westies and she is just lovely!


----------



## theboyz

She IS a super sweet girl!! All the help at the Vet's office were carrying her around and singing "Her name was Lola, she was a Show Girl".....all the while getting kisses on their noses. When we picked her up and said we are here to get Lola they all started in singing again. Vet said he was surprised a Westie was in rescue and a really great one at that.
Our Boyz don't think she is that great but I have been working with her. Just needs to be with people not dogs or cats.


----------



## maltemom09

LOL .... "Her name was Lola, she was a Show Girl". I just found this post and I agree with everyone here, she is adorable!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

I love her Marsha!!!!!


----------



## Katkoota

theboyz said:


> Here are some pics of Lola.
> 
> View attachment 85602
> 
> 
> View attachment 85603
> 
> 
> View attachment 85604


What a cute westie Lola is :wub: 
she does look thin, indeed! thank you so much for taking her in
hugs
Kat


----------



## theboyz

*Update...*

VERY HAPPY TO REPORT.......

Lola has found the dream forever home!!! Has just spent her trial week with new Mom, Dad and Peaches and all 3 are in love with this little girl. :chili:
Don't you just love happy endings. :aktion033:


----------



## cyndrae

Yeah that is wonderful!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

that is great !


----------



## Hunter's Mom

OH that's wonderful!!!!! Yeah Lola!!!!!


----------

